# Baby betta gender guessing game



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

I got a baby betta from Petco a month ago. Since then, I've been jumping back and forth on what gender I think it is. My betta-keeping friend insists that it's a male, as does my sister. I think it's a female... But then again, I'm really not sure. 

Today it flared for the first time my VT Elliot. I had a view from the back, so I couldn't see much, but I did see a thin, clear layer behind the operculum. I don't know if that means anything, but it was there 

I'd love to get a second (or fourth) opinion on its gender. Anybody want to guess?

Sorry the pics are so blurry... They're all from my android. And the baby moves so much!

These are in its old .5 gallon. I just moved it into a 1 gallon, so those pics a little bubbly. For some reason, the 1 gallon pics are clearer.

If there's anything that would help identify it better, let me know and I can try to get a picture of it!


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

hmm...i cant see any of the pictures D=


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh no... Hmm, give me a min and I'll try putting them as attachments and see if that works better.


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

They're all just attachments now. Hopefully they will show up!!


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

oh i see them now...she's very pretty...i think is a she...idk im not the expert but just guessing too lol


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks! Lol, I think it's a female too. It has a very similar personality to my female CT Emma. Not quite as insane, but almost XP

My sister started calling it Elvis and the name kinda stuck... So even if it's a girl, its name will be Elvis XD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

judging by body shape... I'm thinking female. However I may very well be mistaken


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

i have a question about your heater...does is over heat? lol


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Silverfang - That's what I've been thinking. It's just so hard to tell when they're so tiny!

Ayane - YES!! That heater is super super super hot. I normally just keep it on for a few hours. Since I'm in college, I just come back to my dorm in between classes and turn it off. But it's really annoying. 

I'm gonna buy new heaters this week. I have a 25W Elite submersible heater that I love. It's fully adjustable and doesn't roast the fishies... It's 1000x better than the Aqueon heater.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

ok thank you...i need to find a better heater but idk what to get...wouldnt 25W Elite submersible heater be too much for a small tank?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I think female too =) 
But not an expert ;-) hopefully someone will come around and tell u the correct gender
But congrats on ur new baby *lol*


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Ayane - 25W should be fine for a 1 gallon. It can be adjusted pretty low and it doesn't overheat like the Aqueon with 10W. I've also heard of others using this particular heater in 1 gallons, so it seems safe. I'll let you know how it is once I start using it in Elvis's 1 gallon.

JaspersANGEL - Thanks! Female seems to be the popular opinion. Elliot seems to think its a female too, and he would know XD


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

sound cool...thanks vermax...Alpha is in a 2.5g tank and the dam thing over heat if i leave it on for more than 7 hours


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to use the 25W in the 2.5 until I kicked Elliot out for a new betta... Um, I mean upgraded Elliot to 5 gallon. XD It worked like a charm in the 2.5. 

Before that, Elliot was also the owner of the Aqueon 10W. I only used it at night because it would go up to like 90 if I kept it on too long. UGGGHH I hate that heater.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*lol*


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

vermax said:


> I used to use the 25W in the 2.5 until *I kicked Elliot out for a new betta*... Um, I mean upgraded Elliot to 5 gallon. XD


i lol


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

UPDATE: I just watched Elvis (baby) and Emma (CT female) have a flare-off. I could clearly see that Elvis has NO beard at all. It also got serious stress stripes and acted super tough. I think it wants to be dominant to Emma, but being half her size, it just had to act tough. XD

So, I'm leaning even more toward female now. I actually hope it's a girl. I was gonna set up a 10-15 gallon sorority tank this summer anyway. Now I have less girls to buy  However, I won't put Elvis into the sorority until I'm SURE it's a girl. But that's not until May at the earliest, so I think I should know its gender for sure by then.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

lol i have this image in my head
Emma: i will eat you... 
Elvis: bring it on grandma!


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

XD That's exactly what it was like!!

Emma didn't even flare at Elvis... She was like, "Is that moving thing something edible?" She was even opening and closing her mouth like she does when she is begging for food XD XD XD

Meanwhile Elvis is going into crazy betta-rage.


----------

